# What hardware do I need for ISP (running FreeBSD)



## torontob2 (Jun 4, 2017)

I am looking for some custom hardware (no ASIC yet) for my ISP operations. We need to connect gigabit fiber and handle DSL, Cable subscribers.

What should I get in terms of servers to run opensource on them? Like many ports and support for copper / fiber.

Thanks,


----------



## tingo (Jun 8, 2017)

Any "white box" server (you will still need to test and verify that everything works - hardware changes too fast these days), and any supported fiber cards (there aren't that many).


----------

